# FIL Strategy: Winner tips (Betting)



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi to everyone!

I would like to share with you, mates, my new strategy being developed in my web site www.EstrategiasGanadoras.com . I will explain a little how it goes:

FIL Strategy

The Estrategias ganadora's TOP strategy is the FIL one. There is a winners pick selection, wich ones are re-analyzated and get filtred by almost 20 differents filters. This is the reason becouse not everyday there is new picks, maybe one between two or three days. The filters are so specifics than not survive the most of bets.

This strategy is the highest stake betting I use in my web: every stake unit has the value of $100. A stake 2 should be a $200 dollars bet, for example. This is a strategy that manages big amounts but always everyone can adjust the bets for his personal betting bank.

In this topic I will put the picks for everyone can bet them. I will put only 50 betting tips becouse is a private strategy and the high amount volume it manages a few betting guys with high banks can destroy the odds.

I hope the best for this strategy and thanks for trust in me guys! 

Just wait for picks, I will publish down there.


----------



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 19, 2017)

*Pick number 1*
SOCCER Confed Cup: Australia vs Germany.
Pick: *Germany -1.5*
Stake: $200
Odd: 2.00

If you want to see my other picks for today you can check them there: http://estrategiasganadoras.com/ll-apuestas-1906/


----------



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 20, 2017)

*Pick number 2*

SOCCER Argentina - Ligue 2 (Nacional B): Guillermo Brown (Puerto Madryn) vs Atlético Paraná.
Pick: *Guillermo Brown (Puerto Madryn)*
Stake: $200
Odd: 1.50

If you want to see my other picks for *today *you can check them there: http://estrategiasganadoras.com/ll-apuestas-2006/


----------



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 21, 2017)

*Pick number 3*

SOCCER Argentina - 1ra división (Ligue 1): Quilmes vs Arsenal.
Pick: *Arsenal*
Stake: $300
Odd: 1.66


*Pick number 4*

SOCCER Argentina - 2da división (Nacional B - Ligue 2): Almagro vs Sportivo Estudiantes.
Pick: *Almagro*
Stake: $200
Odd: 1.44


----------



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 26, 2017)

*Pick number 5*

SOCCER Argentine - 1st division: Vélez vs Temperley.
Pick: *Over 2 goals*
Stake: $200
Odd: 1.60


----------



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 29, 2017)

*Pick number 6*

SOCCER Sudamerican Cup: Racing Club vs Deportivo Independiente Medellín.
Pick: *Over 2.5 goals.*
Stake: $200
Odd: 2.07

*Pick number 7*

SOCCER Confed Cup: Germany vs México.
Pick: *Over 2.5 goals.*
Stake: $100
Odd: 1.70


----------



## EstrategiasGanadoras (Jun 30, 2017)

*Pick number 8*

SOCCER Europe Cup Sub-21: Germany Sub-21 vs Spain Sub-21.
Pick: *Spain Sub-21.*
Stake: $200
Odd: 1.85

*Pick number 9*

SOCCER Argentine Cup: Temperley vs Sportivo Las Parejas.
Pick: *Temperley.*
Stake: $150
Odd: 1.80

*Pick number 10*

SOCCER Argentine - 2da división (Nacional B): Independiente Rivadavia de Mendoza vs Cruzero del Norte.
Pick: *Independiente Rivadavia de Mendoza.*
Stake: $100
Odd: 1.57


----------

